# Cruzen2.0 - Possible RWD Conversion



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

This thread will document any work done to put the entire driveline of Cruzen2.0 in the back. 

The goal is to have a mid-engined rwd cruze that still looks stock.

Progress will not begin immediately but I will update as soon as some is made. 

This thread will only contain bits regarding the conversion, all other mods will still be posted under Part 2.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Why remove the drivetrain from the front?
Just stick another one in the back. 
Car and Driver did that with a CRX in the 1980s, and two Accord drivetrains (automatics).

Will enjoy watching your project. 
When the LE2 came out, I thought it would be fun to put it (along with the subframe and suspension) into the back of a Fiero. Weight loss and hp increase would wake up that old plastic Pontiac.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

All that work to get it to here and now you basically are starting over???


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The RWD conversion was always in the cards for 2.0

Actually, I haven't really made up my mind if it will be 2.0 or another Cruze that will get the RWD conversion but for right now I've been thinking about it enough that I figured I might as well say something about my plans. The original idea involved a Pontiac Grand Am and a modified frankenstein's monster of a turbocharged ecotec and it has evolved from there. If I use Cruzen2.0 it will be the LHU out back, otherwise it will be a cobbled together monster of a 2.3L turbo ecotec with aftermarket ecu. 

While I'm at it, I might as well confess to plans for a Cruzen3.0 with a Cadillac 3.0TT (and AWD) from a CT6. That would definitely require an aftermarket ecu, not just a body swap like 2.0

@*Blasirl* I'm stupid enough to try it but realize suffering will be involved and I'll probably do it anyways. Regardless, I also need to save up a bit before I can do anything so... LATER


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> If I use Cruzen2.0 it will be the LHU out back <snip>


My first thought was, the LHU s not a stock Cruze engine. 

My second thought was, neither is putting it in the back 

Doug

.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

This specific idea has been discarded.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/cruzen3-part-1-plans-and-preparations.243708/


----------

